# Quota und Trash Folder



## kalle123456 (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand vielleicht eine Möglichkeit Postfix so zu konfigurieren, das Quota auch den trashfolder berücksichtigt? Der VDA Patch ist installiert, läuft auch alles nur eben bis auf dieses Problem.

Danke


----------



## kalle123456 (18. November 2008)

Ich antworte mir mal wieder selber. Die Lösung bei mir war, Courier aus den Sourcen neu zu kompilieren mit den Flag "--with-trashquota".


----------

